# darwin carpet pythons



## Moreliavridis (Dec 1, 2008)

hey guys im getting a darwin carpet python soon and i just wanted to check out a few pics of any i know a few people on here have some


----------



## SlothHead (Dec 1, 2008)

here is one of my girls, i think the male is the pic as well. 

This is an older pic so will have to get her out again for a photo shoot and see how she scrubs up now she is bigger.


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 1, 2008)

and his handy work


----------



## Moreliavridis (Dec 1, 2008)

that looks unreal. thats slothhead. i reckon darwins are just as beautiful as jungles they get better with every shed


----------



## Moreliavridis (Dec 1, 2008)

thanks waruikazi sure looks like he does do some handy work!


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 1, 2008)

Couple more, i might have a few more that i'll upload later


----------



## Moreliavridis (Dec 1, 2008)

how many darwins do you have waruikazi? how big are they and what do you feed them?


----------



## SlothHead (Dec 1, 2008)

Darwin ball, male and female in there somewhere


----------



## SlothHead (Dec 1, 2008)

couple more


----------



## Moreliavridis (Dec 1, 2008)

these are all unreal looking darwins


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 1, 2008)

Jason.R said:


> how many darwins do you have waruikazi? how big are they and what do you feed them?



Only a couple, i used to be a snake catcher in darwin all of those are/were wild ones that i caught on call out. The ones i own i just feed rats.

here's some more.


----------



## tenacres1100 (Dec 1, 2008)

here's our girl shes 12mths old


----------



## Moreliavridis (Dec 1, 2008)

she is colouring up real nice


----------



## SCam (Dec 2, 2008)

noice darwins every1!!!!


----------



## pythons73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Very nice SlothHead and Waruikazi,awesome colouring.And tenacres1100 yours is a little stunner.Ive got a trio and imo they are stunning snakes.


----------



## Colin (Dec 2, 2008)

awesome pics SlothHead and Gordo


----------



## Jungletrans (Dec 2, 2008)

*Goldy*

Fussy eater but very keen breeder .


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 2, 2008)

Jungletrans said:


> Fussy eater but very keen breeder .



Now that one i think is quite different. Normally darwins that are showing a reducation in black show that reducation on the first half of their body, same with stripers usually having the first half striped. Other thing is nearly all the reduced black darwins i have seen have no head pattern. That's definately a nice one you have there.


----------



## Jason (Dec 2, 2008)

some very nice darwins everyone.
heres one of the girls mine.


----------



## Reptilia (Dec 2, 2008)

One of my girls.


----------



## pythonmum (Dec 2, 2008)

Love those shots Gordo - esp. the handiwork. I'm glad mine are so placid. Both are great feeders and handlers. Lovely snakes.

It's been posted elsewhere, but here are my babies. It captures the yellows pretty well. They both come from a high yellow line on the albino side and this is really apparent around the head and neck of the normal-coloured male.


----------



## XKiller (Dec 2, 2008)

all great pics


----------



## the.badger (Dec 2, 2008)

Hahah just had to chuck the albinos in hey Colin? You bugger 

How's the custard cream guy coming along? Complying with my demands?


----------



## Colin (Dec 2, 2008)

the.badger said:


> Hahah just had to chuck the albinos in hey Colin? You bugger
> 
> How's the custard cream guy coming along? Complying with my demands?



heres the custard cream boy you like I'll have to get some better pics of him.


----------



## tenacres1100 (Dec 2, 2008)

Jungletrans said:


> Fussy eater but very keen breeder .


 
what do you have to do to get it to eat? what does it eat? I'm looking at one at the moment that I've been told will only eat at the hottest time of the year Jan-Feb thats it. :?

how about a little info from you darwin owners on temps, feeding, biting ect.

cool Darwins everyone


----------



## thals (Dec 2, 2008)

hey guys, how're you all? 

Thought I'd hop on n put a coupla pics of my Lucifer up for ya.

Cheers 8)


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice darwins, Yours is a cracker pythonrockchik1!
Love the albinos!


----------



## the.badger (Dec 2, 2008)

Colin said:


> heres the custard cream boy you like I'll have to get some better pics of him.



Yeah rub it in


----------



## Jungletrans (Dec 2, 2008)

tenacres1100 said:


> what do you have to do to get it to eat? what does it eat? I'm looking at one at the moment that I've been told will only eat at the hottest time of the year Jan-Feb thats it. :?
> 
> how about a little info from you darwin owners on temps, feeding, biting ect.
> 
> cool Darwins everyone



Depends on the snake , l got him as a 2 year old that had only had mice , then he stopped for winter . Only just got him on to rats . His mate however is a voratious eater , all year long and even eats while on eggs .


----------



## Moreliavridis (Dec 2, 2008)

These are all unreal darwins. Definatly looking forward to getting mine. Nice albino colin!
Anyone else out there with darwins? these are defintaly an underrated snake!!


----------



## tenacres1100 (Dec 2, 2008)

Jungletrans said:


> Depends on the snake , l got him as a 2 year old that had only had mice , then he stopped for winter . Only just got him on to rats . His mate however is a voratious eater , all year long and even eats while on eggs .


 
yeh my female eats whatever I give her, shes a guts. I thought it was normal for Darwins to be guts, so I was intrested to see your male wasn't like that. 
What temps do you keep them at?


----------



## Moreliavridis (Dec 2, 2008)

what size rats do you feed them?


----------



## PimmsPythons (Dec 2, 2008)

a few old photos of mine


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Dec 2, 2008)

Jason, That's a stunning darwin. Who's that one bred by? 

Pythonrockchik1, yours is also very nice IMO. 

Can't wait to get some darwin.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 2, 2008)

nice darwins . they are absolute gawjus


----------



## zobo (Dec 2, 2008)

here is my little male that just fathered 8 little ones!
jas


----------



## tenacres1100 (Dec 2, 2008)

Jason.R said:


> what size rats do you feed them?


 
mine is 12mths old we feed her large mice or rats about the same size, she eats both


----------



## pythonmum (Dec 3, 2008)

My yearlings are both eating hopper rats. The albino will also take chicken necks. They are both great feeders and were happy to eat all winter at 35 degrees in the hot spot, 25 on the cool end.


----------



## tenacres1100 (Dec 3, 2008)

pythonmum said:


> My yearlings are both eating hopper rats. The albino will also take chicken necks. They are both great feeders and were happy to eat all winter at 35 degrees in the hot spot, 25 on the cool end.


 
do you house them together? if so how do you feed them? 

I was told today to keep them at 35 (hot spot) at least, all year round by a breeder


----------



## Jason (Dec 4, 2008)

i keep mine with a hot spot of 32-33 cool end usually around 27-28.
my 2 yr year old girl that i posted eats a few large rats a week while my yearlings eat 2 large rats a week. having said that my yearling are all over 4 feet long.


----------



## tenacres1100 (Dec 4, 2008)

Jason said:


> i keep mine with a hot spot of 32-33 cool end usually around 27-28.
> my 2 yr year old girl that i posted eats a few large rats a week while my yearlings eat 2 large rats a week. having said that my yearling are all over 4 feet long.


 
I was told that they can get Respiratory infections if there much under 35, but I'm in Melb so it may be different.

 2 large rats a week wow and I thought mine was a guts


----------



## Pythons Rule (Dec 4, 2008)

darwins are surposed to be kept around 33 -35 C seeing there from darwin and darwin doesn't drop below 30 C all year round anyways, at the moment its been as high as 37 - 39 C during the day. so IMO keeping it lower then where it comes from will caurse it to stop eating or not eat regular meals. cool end 29 - 30 C.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Dec 4, 2008)

feed will varrie on the size of the snake, basicly look at the size of it belly (middle) and compair the size of the rat that way, it will be able to eat same size and double size of it's belly and when you notic a lump after the meal you know it's the right size feed. if you feed him something and it doesn't show a lump then you know he's not getting fed the right amount or right size.

and size varries on how much you feed them.


----------



## Moreliavridis (Dec 6, 2008)

nice Darwin Jason. do you feed them more than once a week pythons rule?


----------



## steph (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi SlothHead

my daughter and i purchased a pair of het darwins about 4 months ago and the female likes to bath in her water container. i found this very unusual, we checked her for mites but she does not seem to have any. we had to buy her a bigger water bowl so she can soak herself in it. i see your darwin also likes the water is this a commoh trait in darwins????
monty our male darwin does not seem attracted to the water. My daughters female spotted python also likes to bath in the water. maybe itsj ust a female thing lol....

cheers 

julie


----------



## Pythons Rule (Dec 6, 2008)

Jason.R said:


> nice Darwin Jason. do you feed them more than once a week pythons rule?



I've only looked after a mates for her, when they surposidly wouldn't eat for her... no I don't feed any of my snakes more then once a fortnight - month because there big massive snakes they get 2 large or 2 medium every fortnight to month.

but I did feed her darwins once every week because they where absolutly tiny and hadn't eaten for a wile. 

depends on size, age and condition of animal, to varrie on how much you feed them and how often. but 1 rat a week or 2 rats a fortight - month for larger snakes.

Thats IMO anyways everyone has different ideas to what they feed there snakes.


----------



## tenacres1100 (Dec 6, 2008)

steph said:


> Hi SlothHead
> 
> my daughter and i purchased a pair of het darwins about 4 months ago and the female likes to bath in her water container. i found this very unusual, we checked her for mites but she does not seem to have any. we had to buy her a bigger water bowl so she can soak herself in it. i see your darwin also likes the water is this a commoh trait in darwins????
> monty our male darwin does not seem attracted to the water. My daughters female spotted python also likes to bath in the water. maybe itsj ust a female thing lol....
> ...


 

Julie, I read the following from Doc Rock on the link below
"One annoying habit
shared by most is their love of
soaking in their water bowl so that water is spilt everywhere and the cage is
constantly wet."​http://www.southernxreptiles.com/Article%20PDFs/road_testing_lr.pdf 

my darwin & spotted are both girls and don't go in their water


----------



## mungus (Dec 9, 2008)

Here is my yearling het girl.
She has a beautiful temperant and loves her food.........
Cheers,
Aleks.


----------



## hamo81 (Feb 21, 2009)

This is my Darwin, "Bob"


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 21, 2009)

Some nice darwins in this thread.Quite a few that I recognise too 




Pythons Rule said:


> darwins are surposed to be kept around 33 -35 C seeing there from darwin and darwin doesn't drop below 30 C all year round anyways, at the moment its been as high as 37 - 39 C during the day. so IMO keeping it lower then where it comes from will caurse it to stop eating or not eat regular meals. cool end 29 - 30 C.



Those temps are too high. 32C hot end 25C cool end is more appropraite with a basking site a few degrees higher


----------

